# '26 Columbia...almost done



## mickeyc (Nov 19, 2016)

Before and almost done...



 

 

 

 



Not much green paint left and the tires I bought are too big.  Got smaller on order.

Can anyone enlighten me as to the purpose of the hole in the end of the handlebar?

Mike


----------



## catfish (Nov 19, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## jkent (Nov 19, 2016)

That hole really has no porpose other that identification.
Most Torrington bars had that hole.
JKent


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 19, 2016)

mickeyc said:


> ...
> 
> Can anyone enlighten me as to the purpose of the hole in the end of the handlebar?
> 
> Mike




I'd guess there was some manufacturing purpose for it, maybe a hang-point for the plating tanks?


----------



## mike j (Nov 19, 2016)

I think so. Nice bike, those fat franks really fill up those fenders nicely.


----------



## locomotion (Nov 19, 2016)

yes those tires really fill in the fender well, too bad they don't fit
did you decide to go with a ladies seat?


----------



## reeducado2003 (Nov 19, 2016)

[emoji106] 

Enviado desde mi SM-N910T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mickeyc (Nov 19, 2016)

locomotion said:


> yes those tires really fill in the fender well, too bad they don't fit
> did you decide to go with a ladies seat?




Yep, tires too big but they do clear everything...barely.  Going down a couple of sizes.  Ladies seat is the only one I had of the correct vintage right now.  Think it looks better than nothing.

Mike


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 20, 2016)

What kind of rims are you running on there?


----------



## mickeyc (Nov 20, 2016)

28 inchers from a Canadian CCM.  Work great.


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 20, 2016)

*
Mickeyc  ... very nice machine !!

Am wonderin' if the whole bicycle may be 
a 26''-wheel model .. rather than a 28'' ?

Still ... it looks predatory.

...... patric*


----------



## mickeyc (Nov 20, 2016)

hoofhearted said:


> *Mickeyc  ... very nice machine !!
> 
> Am wonderin' if the whole bicycle may be
> a 26''-wheel model .. rather than a 28'' ?
> ...




Patric....the original metal clad wood wheels were 28".  The front wasn't in too bad condition, rear was toast.  Went with the more modern steel wheels for ease of tire choice.  Unfortunately, I chose a tire size (700 x 50) that was too big.  Just doesn't look right to me.  I've ordered  a set a couple sizes smaller, still in cream.

On an aside, I have a pair of used, correct grips coming too.  Hope to find a mans seat that doesn't cost more than I paid for the bike.

Mike


----------



## Barto (Dec 18, 2016)

Nice save, bike looks great.
!


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 18, 2016)

Thanks for that....

Mike


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 18, 2016)

Looks real good Mike. That's a lot of work in just a month!


----------

